# Epipedobates azureiventris



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi , I was just wondering if any of you out there are, (or know someone who is) working with E.azureiventris ( syn: Phyllobates azureiventris, Cryptophyllobates azureiventris) . If so, please contact me as i have been looking for these for a while now.
Thanks
Johnny
This Island Earth Herpetoculture

http://[email protected]
http://www.TIEHERP.com


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

There is a serious lack of females of this frog both in north america, and in europe. I dont know of anyone with a female., but thats not to say they are not out there. Its an interesting frog, males have nice call.
there were a few breeding groups of this frog up in Canada several years ago, two in private collections and two in institutions, all have died off, or atleast the breeding females have. I traded for several years ago, all were males. Its also an elusive frog to find in the wild.


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

That seems to be a big problem with a lot of the imported Epipedobates species. They must find mostly males by following the calling while the females stay hunkered down . Lets hope some one gets lucky and starts producing some of these. 
Johnny


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

These guys are on the list for coming in on the INIBICO project, thats probibly the next time you'll have these guys breeding. I know of around 15 azuries in N. Am, all are male. Females seem to be lacking in Europe as well. 

Its interesting that there were a number of people working with them in the early 90s and couldn't give them away, with many of the groups being traded away or died for one reason or another. Its a sad state that many of our "common" frogs could fall into when they go out of fashion so to speak.

This frog is probibly tops on my list for frogs I wish I could work with, so I was excited about the INIBICO listing, a possible second chance for the species in the hobby.


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, the same thing happened to D.truncatus , a few years ago they were everywhere and now , hardly anyone does them. Do you know where I can find some more info on the INIBICO project ? 
Thanks
Johnny


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

D. truncatus is a less extreme example of that happening (there are still plenty of breeders around, their offpring being traded mostly for rare stuff or people are having problems breeding them). Tricolors have also had a recent rise in popularity as well as the cycle has seem to have gone. Azurieventris have also become a wanted frog in the same fashion having been overly common and dropped out of the hobby, but unfortunately they did to a point where they cannot be brought back without new imports.

This is one of the dangers of having an overly popular frog and not having enough breeders survive to the next rise in popularity as many breeders will get rid of the frogs they can't do anything with and aren't willing to hold on to them, and most of the frogs sold during their popularity don't survive to reproduce as they are the "expendable" less expensive morph or whatever. Severe bottlenecking of the gene pool can also result, causing all the frogs to be incredibly inbred.

Sean Stewart has the most recent updates on the project on the frog part of his site. He's right in the thick of it and will spread the news when the project steps foreward bit by bit. At the moment they are at a basic standstill waiting for some of the final steps to get signed and approved. It could happen any day now... and has been like that for a while. I wouldn't bother bugging him about it (enough people do already) cuz there isn't anything he can do other than what he's already doing, its down to a waiting game. Sit back, go on with the rest of your life, and just keep an eye on his site, or even better the boards. When anything happens, believe me it will be all over the forums!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

The guy makes a point. 8)


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If you're speaking of Corey - you may want to say "The girl makes a point."

s


azurhelios said:


> The guy makes a point. 8)


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*sigh* :roll: 

I was just gonna let that one go. I *do* have my gender listed under my name...

I need to change my signature banner. I'm begining to think it should be something like this:

Things to know about user KeroKero:
a) I am, in fact, female.
b) Now that you're on the righ track, I am not dating Justin Yeager.

That would save me a whole lot of time and a bunch of newbies a whole bunch of embrassment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

i guess most people just presume you are a guy. but if you want you could make your avatar a pic of yourself, but then again you might get too many Pm's. :lol:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

There is no such things as too many PMs! Well, ok, maybe there is, but I'm not having that problem. I mean, come on, if they aren't smart enough to read the "gender: Female" under my avatar, they need not apply! :wink: 

I like my atelopus icon better anyways. I'm in the MADS pictures, isn't that enough?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

No, it isn't.

And... the avatar is cool - but it looks like a road flattened (think "outline" of a dead body) frog.

s



KeroKero said:


> ... I like my atelopus icon better anyways. I'm in the MADS pictures, isn't that enough?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Scott, you've been watching too many cop shows  

Those pics will have to be good enough for now, I'm better behind the camera than in front of or I just plain dodge the lense (contrary to what the one MADS pic of me jumping in front of the camera might imply). Maybe you can convince someone at the next MADS meeting to get trigger happy, but its still not gonna be my icon.

Geez, I feel selfish. The topic went from azurieventris to me being a girl (which always seems to be news even tho I've been a girl all of 21.5 years). Huh.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, now you can be happy. While my pic is still not in my avatar, no matter how much Scott thinks my atelopus looks like roadkill I'm keeping it for now, it did make it into the banner in my sig.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

I personally like the Atelopus picture. And corey's face covered is nice too... oh, that was mean, I'm sorry. She even made me a new banner.
j


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Well now it works...
j


----------

